# 3.2 Mk 1 Quattro for sale - running but very intermittent gearbox drop out.



## coxo66 (Jul 16, 2009)

For sale beautiful 53 reg 3.2. DSG Gearbox issues but everything else is perfect. It is running but once a week occasionally drops out. Needing to sell as not into fixing but is a great example for any enthusiasts. 94k on clock, new discs, pads 8 month MOT. We have owned it for 14 years. Navy blue with light leather interior. Engine is perfect, only other real niggle is the normal central dash missing lines in the display. Willing to sell at reflective price if interested chat for details.

**PM'd you to add a price or post removed.
Hoggy.


----------

